# Website + SoundCloud!



## Tinesaeriel (Nov 3, 2016)

Hey ho, folks! Here be my music website!

http://www.guzikmusic.com

Nothing fancy or complicated; just a simple one page website with everything you need to know on one page. 

(My SoundCloud's also linked on my website, but I suppose I'll just put that here, too. https://soundcloud.com/tinesaeriel )


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Nov 3, 2016)

I like your website. I'm curious about your prices at the bottom, though. Do you really only charge $20 for a completed custom up-to-20 minute song? I'm not an expert, but that seems low.


----------



## Hannes (Nov 3, 2016)

I also like it - it's very clear and simple to navigate.

But the prices seem very low to me, too - for a 20 minutes song/piece I would have to work at least 5 days (if I want to make it good, much more). So $20 for that amount of work is not really reasonable, unless you could write that in half an hour... 

If I were you I'd remove the price list from the website and decide for each project how much to charge.
E.g. if you work for a student short film you could charge less than for a commercial imagefilm or something like that...


----------



## Lawson. (Nov 9, 2016)

You have a nice website, but to be totally honest, your prices are completely screwed. Unless somehow you can write 20 minutes of music in less than 10 seconds, you are completely under-valuing yourself.

I would remove the prices and just say that prices are negotiable. As a base for yourself, you generally want to figure out how long it takes to write a minute of music, and then how much per hour you would like to get paid. Hint: definitely more than $1/minute; in fact try multiplying that by 100 or more.


----------



## Smikes77 (Nov 10, 2016)

Agree with everyone else. Those are mad prices.


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 10, 2016)

$50 - $60 for 30 minutes or more? That wouldn't even pay for my Electricity bill for a week (and it would take me personally more than a week to write 30 minutes of decent music - good for anyone that can but they certainly won't be charging that for their incredible musicianship). Insane.
I actually showed this site to a friend who has started to create Short Films. He is an aspiring amateur film maker with no experience making Feature length films (yet). Without even listening to any of the music (so please don't think this is an attack on your music because it isn't) and just looking at the prices he said "Really? Well, he can't be very good then?" Just by putting such ridiculous pricing on your website you are advertising yourself in such a bad light and really selling yourself short! I don't even think the term "Selling yourself short" is an acceptable understatement here. And even if you don't think you are, having a reaction from someone that is not a composer thinking that it's ridiculously cheap speaks volumes. I think I would rather get paid in Beer than the insult of such a low amount. Your website looks good though. 

Get rid of those prices man! Well, who am I to say what you should or shouldn't do but it is a sensible thing to do. "Prices are negotiable. Please get in touch etc etc"


----------



## HirushanDM (Nov 10, 2016)

@Tinesaeriel nice site...i really like how everything is been laid out. But wait.......WOW!!!! what's with the pricing???? i would like to think that it's an error of some sort......i don't know what to say actually . Take it off or i agree with @jononotbono completely! just mention saying "prices are Negotiable", that's the best thing to do. Also I am sure you've realized by now why we all acted surprised so when negotiating also make sure you don't under value your work. cause you simply cannot work for a fee like that.

Watch this video on youtube done by Spitfire Audio. it's an interview with an agent about how all this works. So you kinda get what we talk about. I don't know how helpful it'll be..but certainly made me realize and understand certain things about the business side of music.




Regards.


----------

